# NICE SAW FOR THE MONEY



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Bragger!!
The usual two words will apply.

Otherwise:
Value for money great purchase.
Speaking of sucking its good to see there has been some advancement in dust collection.
A couple more pictures of whats behind the side plate would be good.
Come to think of it where are all the technical details please.

I was so impressed I had to go find them myself.

*Specifications*

researched independently so no resoponsibility for anything not being quite right

Blade Material Carbide-tipped
Auxiliary Handle Yes
Repetitive Cut Marking System No
Micro Adjust Rip Fence No
Caster Platform Included Yes
Bevel Capacity (Degrees) 45
Dust Handling Chute
Voltage 120
Arbor Size (Inches) 0.625
Cutting Depth (Inches) 3.5
Weight (lbs.) 197
Series Name N/A
UL Safety Listing Yes
CSA Safety Listing Yes
ETL Safety Listing No
Warranty 5-year limited
Table Height (Inches) 35
Table Length (Inches) 27.13
Maximum Depth at 45 Degrees (Inches) 2.5
Maximum Depth at 90 Degrees (Inches) 3.75
Table Width (Inches) 20.24
Blade Size (Inches) 10
Amps 13
Left Rip Capacity (Inches) 15
Right Rip Capacity (Inches) 30
Maximum Blade Speed (RPM) 3600
Depth Control Yes
Spindle Lock Yes

Having two saws must be a real improvement in process work.
After making Raised panels I can see why other LJs have so many routers.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Bragger!!
> The usual two words will apply.
> 
> Otherwise:
> ...


sorry rob I forgot how detail oriented you are.yeah its a luxury but I cant count how many times doing a project and changing the blade wishing I had an extra saw so I could just leave it.although I'm now crowding the wifes area so something has gotta go.need a shaper buddy?.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice saw to be used as a dedicated dado saw. I only wish I had room to do the same. Many times I'll use a router rather than have to change the blades. My ridgid has the same 2 1/2'' port, wish they made it 4''. Have fun with the new toy while I go change my blade again.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

my main saw a mini max only has a throat width of 3-1/8" this saw is 3-3/4".the old saw is a real pain in the ass for using dado setups so I look forward to this.i looked at a lot of cheaper saws and even though I had lost faith in delta I'm glad I went with this saw,it has a lot of features you only see on higher end saws,delta put some thought into this.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

GRATZ :<))


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

I have same saw. I like it… except throat plate. Also, I have developed a problem with fence. It is square with table on input side of fence, but is out of square on outfeed side of fence. Thought sure all was square when I set up saw over a year ago, but was unable to use for over six months. Maybe it got damaged sitting in garage. Have not had time to deal with it.

I ripped cut a couple of longer boards and board cut edge is square on front end, and out on back end. Like, board edge has a twist. Board came off jointer square, TS ripped edge not.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

dustyal I agree about the throat plate not crazy about the design on it so I'm gonna try and make my own zero clearance plates.not sure what your problem with the fence is though,mine seems to be very true,but I just got it set up with limited use so time will tell.


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

> I have same saw. I like it… except throat plate. Also, I have developed a problem with fence. It is square with table on input side of fence, but is out of square on outfeed side of fence. Thought sure all was square when I set up saw over a year ago, but was unable to use for over six months. Maybe it got damaged sitting in garage. Have not had time to deal with it.
> 
> I ripped cut a couple of longer boards and board cut edge is square on front end, and out on back end. Like, board edge has a twist. Board came off jointer square, TS ripped edge not.
> 
> - dustyal


A couple months back I decided to do some minor upgrades to this saw. I made myself a ZCI and also replaced the face of the fence. I love the fence on this thing, but the aluminum faces tended to bow in the center, so I replaced them with 3/4" melamine. It was definitely worth the time.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I have same saw. I like it… except throat plate. Also, I have developed a problem with fence. It is square with table on input side of fence, but is out of square on outfeed side of fence. Thought sure all was square when I set up saw over a year ago, but was unable to use for over six months. Maybe it got damaged sitting in garage. Have not had time to deal with it.
> 
> I ripped cut a couple of longer boards and board cut edge is square on front end, and out on back end. Like, board edge has a twist. Board came off jointer square, TS ripped edge not.
> 
> ...


 a good tip ill keep an eye on this one in case that happens,but yeah im thinking about doing a new face regardless,thanks.


----------



## dday (Jun 27, 2014)

I tried a couple of times to make a ZCI for mine and failed miserably. Ended up ordering one and a dado insert as well. All is good.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I tried a couple of times to make a ZCI for mine and failed miserably. Ended up ordering one and a dado insert as well. All is good.
> 
> - dday


im gonna give it a try if i succeed ill let you know.if theres a will theres a way-lol.


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

I haven't seen ZCI for this saw available. Did see dado insert but lost reference. Can you post source for your order?

I tried a couple of times to make a ZCI for mine and failed miserably. Ended up ordering one and a dado insert as well. All is good.

- dday

im gonna give it a try if i succeed ill let you know.if theres a will theres a way-lol.

- pottz
[/QUOTE]


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I haven t seen ZCI for this saw available. Did see dado insert but lost reference. Can you post source for your order?
> 
> I tried a couple of times to make a ZCI for mine and failed miserably. Ended up ordering one and a dado insert as well. All is good.
> 
> ...


i havnt seen one either so im gonna try and make my own.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I have noticed when doing a rip cut on my saw that the wood tends to move away from the fence. This could be a dull blade or a fence that is not square with the blade. Although I have checked over and over the distance between the fence and blade, the non squareness of the wood still occurs. I'm convinced it's the blade that is the culprit.


> I have same saw. I like it… except throat plate. Also, I have developed a problem with fence. It is square with table on input side of fence, but is out of square on outfeed side of fence. Thought sure all was square when I set up saw over a year ago, but was unable to use for over six months. Maybe it got damaged sitting in garage. Have not had time to deal with it.
> 
> I ripped cut a couple of longer boards and board cut edge is square on front end, and out on back end. Like, board edge has a twist. Board came off jointer square, TS ripped edge not.
> 
> - dustyal


I have noticed when doing a rip cut on my saw that the wood tends to move away from the fence. This could be a dull blade or a fence that is not square with the blade. Although I have checked over and over the distance between the fence and blade, the non squareness of the wood still occurs. I'm convinced it's the blade that is the culprit; specifically the set favors cutting pressure on one side of the blade than the other.


----------



## dday (Jun 27, 2014)

Sure-I found them here-

https://www.amazon.com/Delta-Equipment-Corporation-36-501-Clearance/dp/B00PQH8VIU

The Dado plate is available from the same place

The are pricey, but the fit and work perfectly


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Sure-I found them here-
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Delta-Equipment-Corporation-36-501-Clearance/dp/B00PQH8VIU
> 
> ...


ouch! those arnt zero clearance though,it says zci but doesnt look like it to me?
found this on you tube.



also found this right here,i like this one.


----------



## EricLew (Aug 29, 2014)

I have this saw about 3 years, (and still love it, by the way) It's not too hard to make ZCIs for it, at least after you screw up the first few times

36-725ZCI


----------



## dday (Jun 27, 2014)

> Sure-I found them here-
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Delta-Equipment-Corporation-36-501-Clearance/dp/B00PQH8VIU
> 
> ...


They are ZC, they have the slot in the back for the riving knife/splitter attachment point to fit through. (hence the reason a DIY is a pain to make, along with the lip and adjustment cut-outs).. the front is made to cut through with your blade.


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

What model is under discussion? I have a 36-500 saw model and ordered the 36-501 and 36-502 ZCI. One difference is 36 v. 52 in rail size. Not sure about other differences, among models in series, such as 36-725.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Awesome purchase, congrats


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I am still waiting for the update showing the dust collection system, went looking on the net but found nuffin!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I am still waiting for the update showing the dust collection system, went looking on the net but found nuffin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you look a little parched rob better get something to drink buddy.whats this upgrade your waiting for?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

OMG A person may as well be dead!!

*READ BELOW!!*
Bragger!!
The usual two words will apply.

Otherwise:
Value for money great purchase.
*Speaking of sucking its good to see there has been some advancement in dust collection.
A couple more pictures of whats behind the side plate would be good.*


----------



## EricKInLV (Oct 3, 2017)

> I have noticed when doing a rip cut on my saw that the wood tends to move away from the fence. This could be a dull blade or a fence that is not square with the blade. Although I have checked over and over the distance between the fence and blade, the non squareness of the wood still occurs. I m convinced it s the blade that is the culprit.
> 
> I have same saw. I like it… except throat plate. Also, I have developed a problem with fence. It is square with table on input side of fence, but is out of square on outfeed side of fence. Thought sure all was square when I set up saw over a year ago, but was unable to use for over six months. Maybe it got damaged sitting in garage. Have not had time to deal with it.
> 
> ...


I have the same saw. Using the magic tooth method, I noticed the blade wasn't aligned to the miter slot. Really easy to make this adjustment if you need. Just a couple screws underneath. Anyway, once the blade was aligned, my cuts got square. Might be something to take a closer look at.

You're right about the value for the money. Lots to like about the saw. Been using it for a couple of years now and am very happy. Just recently build new extention wings (the stamped steel kinda sucked), and am hopefully putting in a router lift this weekend.

Congrats on the new toy.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

I always liked Delta saws… enjoy it safely buddy


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

well here is my attempt creating a zci.


















wasn't that hard really even though the throat plate is very thin I just riuted out the places were the leveling screws are and it works fine.


----------



## EricLew (Aug 29, 2014)

That's how I make the ZCI's also. Since there is no kerf in it yet, I think you will find you need to rout out the section for the motor housing when the blade is raised


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> That s how I make the ZCI s also. Since there is no kerf in it yet, I think you will find you need to rout out the section for the motor housing when the blade is raised
> 
> - EricLew


right I didn't do that yet but to get the max height I will have to.good eye.


----------



## TxComp (Dec 12, 2017)

Got mine today and got it all assembled. I'd ready thru quite a few posts on this forum and picked up some pointers. Assembly wasn't hard at all although using a magnet to hold the template to set the angle iron was genius (a tip I picked up here). I will say that leveling the wings wasn't hard as long as you leave the bolts all loose and then level and tighten as you go. The directions ARE garbage and I only used the pictures when something didn't make sense.

I haven't had time to do much work on it yet but tomorrow is another day. It's waaaaaaay quieter than my old saw (Delta 36-600). I mainly bought the new saw for the fence and the bigger table, the quiet motor was a bonus. The fence was very easy to square and the blade only needed a little tweaking to get 0 and 45 to line up. One thing that bugs me is that the angle gauge is now not reading 0 at 0 but 45 is right. The stop is set correctly so that's pretty much a non issue to everything but my OCD.

I'd like to thank everyone who posted about this saw as it made the decision process a WHOLE lot easier.


----------



## marcsitkin (Apr 30, 2016)

Got mine last week. Set up went well, machine was very nicely made. Checked and adjusted all alignments, and made 4 rips in 3/4 pine. Unit overheated on the 4th cut. Cooled down, reset the overload and started again. Smelled like something burning. No packaging material left anywhere near spinning parts, decided to lower the blade and remove riving knife etc and run with no load. Set a timer, made it to 39 sec before the overload tripped. Back to Lowe's it goes (100 mi round trip). Bummer, looked like a winner. Now, do I exchange or start shopping again?


----------



## cmacnaughton (May 17, 2019)

> well here is my attempt creating a zci.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and a couple years later…









I used some scrap laminate flooring. This was my first attempt and it was surprisingly trouble-free. I think I got lucky, ;-)








It's basically MDF but hardened on the bottom so I used that for the top of the ZCI. I put a 7-1/2" stock Skil blade in to start the cut line, but its kerf was less than my regular blade. So I swapped in a Dewalt one I had on my Skil saw and that did the trick. I cut the riving knife portion with a jigsaw.

I actually purchased and used the Delta ZCI insert first. It works fine to reduce tear-out, but the issue I had with it was trimmed pieces were still falling through the substantial gap on the back 50% of the blade and getting caught in the dust shroud.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> well here is my attempt creating a zci.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks great,you may have to rout out some of the bottom though if you want to raise the blade full height,for me i just use the new zci for dado's so it doesn't matter.


----------

